# Sony pmb software



## CookeeMonster (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been unable to store my photos and movies anywhere but SONY PMB program which I absolutely dislike. Why can I not play the " video files" from my video camera with media player or another simplistic program ? 
It continually tellsme " Windows cannot open the files " 
I have lost numerous very important videos and pictures ecause PMB will not allow me to back up. Stoooopid. 
Anyhow, does nayone know what I can do NOT TO USE SONY PMB ? 
if I would have known this I would not have bought a SONY


----------



## CookeeMonster (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I did get Wndows media player toplay these files now, but no sound. Any Ideas. ? 
Thanks in advance. 
Signed Frustrated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the file type. Most likely, the files are not in a standard format. That's why Sony provided their own software. If the files were in a standard format, they would be readable in other applications such as WMP.

Open one of the files with an app such as gSpot. It will tell you the file specs, which codecs were used, and if they are installed on your PC.


----------



## Gigi322 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Dogg,
Do you have a current link to the PMB software? I tried to download it, but it's not working. :luxhello:

Thanks bunches,
Gigi322


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It should be on a CD/DVD provided with the camera. It may also be available on the Sony website.


----------

